# ALL YOU NEED STERIOD BOOK COLLECTION FREE



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

thank me with likes please - and sticky this s**t  @Sebbek @Dead lee

*
Free download of steroid e-books PDF on dropbox!
*



> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3t1dojhwb...17V_axF2a?dl=0
> 
> 01 Dan Duchaine MM2K Interview.m4b
> 
> ...


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

okay...who wants to be first to download this just to check it's not a scam or a virus?


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> okay...who wants to be first to download this just to check it's not a scam or a virus?


 I just downloaded it mate.... considering the book i wanted is on Amazon for £899 lol.. (anabolics 10th ed)


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

still I'm not going to be first to download


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

i've [email protected] that link ages ago.

You got it off another forum.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

RobPianaLad said:


> I just downloaded it mate.... considering the book i wanted is on Amazon for £899 lol.. (anabolics 10th ed)


 Nice one!


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> still I'm not going to be first to download


 lol paranoid losing out on gainz knowledge ha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> thank me with likes please - and sticky this s**t  @Sebbek @Dead lee
> 
> *
> Free download of steroid e-books PDF on dropbox!
> ...


 Cheers mate, your a f**king diamond.


----------



## The.Chemist (Dec 24, 2015)

Building the perfect beast by L.Rhea is an amazing book... So much information in there about every aspect of chemical enhancement. Better than any edition of llewelyns anabolics by a mile IMO. Some other fantastic books here also.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> I just downloaded it mate.... considering the book i wanted is on Amazon for £899 lol.. (anabolics 10th ed)


 A book for 899? Shhit man how much is the DVD version goin for?


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> A book for 899? Shhit man how much is the DVD version goin for?


 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0982828012?keywords=anabolic%2010th%20ed&qid=1452379711&ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0

I s**t you not!


----------



## Bradman88 (Aug 4, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0982828012?keywords=anabolic%2010th%20ed&qid=1452379711&ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0
> 
> I s**t you not!


 That's bloody mental how is that even possible is this the mona lisa of steroid books ??


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Bradman88 said:


> That's bloody mental how is that even possible is this the mona lisa of steroid books ??


 I am on page 15/436 and i already gained 3lbs of lean hard muscle tissue! Deadlift has gone up by 20kg! ITS UNREAL!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> i've [email protected] that link ages ago.
> 
> You got it off another forum.


 Is the link legit?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Starz said:


> Is the link legit?


 yes it is.

It's been around for ages.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

OP Thank you.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@Chelsea I know you like your books mate, check this out.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

How do u save this page. Try not to quote the first post again or I'll have to scroll for ages lol.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fair play, some proper reading material there


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> How do u save this page. Try not to quote the first post again or I'll have to scroll for ages lol.


 Do you want to save the drop box link? or this forum link? copy and paste the URL of either somewhere handy - a word doc / email / your favourites?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So anyone that is not the OP downloaded something from the link?

OP sorry for the mistrust but nowadays too many virus and my mac just got repaired so won't risk it unless someone I know in here confirms it.

But thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> So anyone that is not the OP downloaded something from the link?
> 
> OP sorry for the mistrust but nowadays too many virus and my mac just got repaired so won't risk it unless someone I know in here confirms it.
> 
> But thanks for the info anyway!


 Yup, reading the building a beast book now, seconds to open in drop box app.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeyyyyy! :thumb


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

nice


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Yeyyyyy! :thumb


 No worries mate, i have put a virus in 1 in 8 files. Happy roulette mother ****er!!! (just kiddin obv)


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

RobPianaLad said:


> Do you want to save the drop box link? or this forum link? copy and paste the URL of either somewhere handy - a word doc / email / your favourites?


 Got it pal


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The.Chemist said:


> Building the perfect beast by L.Rhea is an amazing book... So much information in there about every aspect of chemical enhancement. Better than any edition of llewelyns anabolics by a mile IMO. Some other fantastic books here also.


 Is it really? Out of the list which would be the ones you pick out for best info?



Starz said:


> @Chelsea I know you like your books mate, check this out.


 Haha nice one, cheers mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0982828012?keywords=anabolic%2010th%20ed&qid=1452379711&ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0
> 
> I s**t you not!


 On ebay for 50


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Is it really? Out of the list which would be the ones you pick out for best info?
> 
> Haha nice one, cheers mate.


 Welcome. I agree with that post, that Building The Perfect Beast, the Anabolic additions too. Some good books there.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Are any of these a good read for women


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Are any of these a good read for women


 Don't know buddy, im a man.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Can someone in the know recommend a few of these books to read please?


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

wardz said:


> Can someone in the know recommend a few of these books to read please?


 Really depends what your after, my advice is have a flick through.

I I have gone through anabolic a 2010 for knowledge and looking up info

but its quite factual so not a lot of opinion in

others have suggested plans etc

have a random selection mate


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks man into library to print them Friday lol


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Info Junkie said:


> Thanks man into library to print them Friday lol


 Yea i was gonna print one or two of the better ones  glad you like the link


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

@Quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> @Quackerz


 My man, thank you very much.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> My man, thank you very much.


 And all you had to say was that i wasnt fat this morning, worth it ey


----------

